# Is this normal?



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

The other day I was walking around my Kubota m110x while it was running. I pulled the dip stick and it spit oil the dipstick tube. Is this normal or a sign of to much blow by? It has 2000 hours on it.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

It's normal. At least it is on all the Deere's around here.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok I've gonna take it to Kubota to get the a/c worked on so I'll have them check it out, just to make sure.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nate....check to make sure crankcase is properly vented....not sure how K's are vented...tube or breather.

If not plugged it sounds like trouble....blow by.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok thanks will do. I still have warranty on it thank goodness.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

It's not necessarily blow by. It all depends on the length of the dipstick tube, the angle it's on etc. some engine designs make it more prevailent than others. As I've said our Deere's with the 4.5 liter engines all do it to some extent. If it's shooting a stream of oil then yes you have a problem but if it's just a few drops of oil shooting out then I wouldn't worry about it. Is it using any oil? Smoking or low on power?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

If the dip stik is the type that you tighten I would think this is normal. Most newer motors burn the blowby and if you open them sure some oil or blowby will come out you are opening a new least path of resistance.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

The dipstick doesn't tighten, it doesn't seem to be low on power, and doesn't smoke or anything, but I did have to have the valve cover gasket replaced because it was leaking. I've heard that can be a sign of excessive blow by as we'll. it' isn't a stream, but you defiantly don't want leave the dipstick out long or the lower side of the block would be have quite abit of oil on it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depending on what side the dipstick is on as the crank rotates it's going to fling oil, if the dipstick is on the side the bottom of the crank is rotating up towards the tube then it can spit some oil out.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Just curious but, why would you pull the dipstick with the engine running???


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> Just curious but, why would you pull the dipstick with the engine running???


I was just thinking the same thing. Not like that old D6 cat I ran for a guy. Had to check the oil while running. Had a run mark on the dip stick


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Not sure of the op's reason but for me I had a branch in the orchard snag mine and break the tube. Oil sprayed out all over the place. I checked by pulling the stick on the others while they where running to see if it was just the one that would do it or if they all did it. They all did to some extent so I figured it to be normal.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

The dipstick had a clump of dried mud wedged between the dip stick and the block. Pulled it out to get the mud un wedged.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

Mike120 said:


> Just curious but, why would you pull the dipstick with the engine running???


I had a 200 Allis that had a full mark for engine stopped and one for a running engine. I thought that was wierd


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

man of steel said:


> I had a 200 Allis that had a full mark for engine stopped and one for a running engine. I thought that was wierd


Seems like it would be near impossible to get a accurate reading on a running engine even with the marks.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

IH 1586 said:


> Seems like it would be near impossible to get a accurate reading on a running engine even with the marks.


The few times I did check it while running it seemed to read right.


----------

